# Temperature Control on a Vaporesso Gen Mod



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

I've been playing with temperature control on a Vaporesso Gen mod and Vapefly Mesh plus RDTA with a 0.27 Ohm 316 Stainless steel mesh, and have a few questions for those in the know, as Vaporesso's manuals are less than ideal;

I'd like to emulate the MTL flavour and throat hit that I get on this setup using pulse mode at 20 Watts, to which my initial research led me to the following settings;

A TCR of 100 for 316 Stainless Steel.
Power apparently is irrelevant, as the unit would be under temp control, (_making me wonder why Vaporesso would include the option_?), and;
A temperature of between 200 and 220 degrees C

The above was way off the mark, and I went digging, and came up with the following TCR studies for 316 Stainless, (_note that it's dependent on temperature, unlike what "Steam Engine" publishes_), as follows;

316 SS:

At 76.85°C the TCR is 0.0010012 (_100 in Vaporesso speak_)

At 226.85°C the TCR is 0.0009148 (_91 in Vaporesso speak_)

At 326.85°C the TCR is 0.0008703 (_87 in Vaporesso speak_)


As to Wattage, Google revealed a European forum entry that recommended a setting 20% higher than you would normally use on pulse, and;

Temperature recommended to be as low as practically possible ... to start low and increase as required, (_remembering that this is tied into the TCR_)

I also noticed that contrary to the consensus of the power setting being irrelevant, that is does in fact have a remarkable effect on the experience, to which the closest I can get to the aforementioned Pulse settings status quo is;
A TCR of 92
Power at 25W
Temperature of 110 degrees C

How far off the mark am I? and; 
What should the the power and temperature be set at with relation to my pulse mode settings?

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hakhan (31/8/20)

did you try running it in smart tc?
the higher wattage is for the coil to heat up quickly and let the tc take over. 
before messing with tc make sure to lock the resistance when the coil is cold.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Hakhan said:


> did you try running it in smart tc?
> the higher wattage is for the coil to heat up quickly and let the tc take over.
> before messing with tc make sure to lock the resistance when the coil is cold.



I've left the smart TC for the time being, as it seems to be fairly random in what it "chooses"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnnaWatson (1/9/20)

Never use vape for all the time to avoid from the over heating of foil as early as we begin vaping it reduces the coil life and also burns the liquid at some time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (1/9/20)

DJLSB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

